# Urgent help needed for Marriage Registration



## Cago (Dec 15, 2011)

I am a British citizen.I am currently in the Ukraine now.I have recently married a Ukrainian girl.We have been together for 5 years and i have lived in Spain for the last 6 years.
Having spent 3 weeks getting all the documents together we have now hit a major hurdle.The Spanish Embassy in Kiev have told us the marriage must be registered in the UK before we submit any documents with them. 
This is not on there website,it is not on any other website and it also clearly states on the British Embassy website that it is a matter of choice as to weather we register it in the UK or not. 
If we register it from the British Embassy in Kiev then they send it back to the UK and do NOT return it and yes of course the polite people at the Spanish Embassy want the original with an Apostille !!!!! and they want it registered before they can do anything with our documents.This situation makes no sense to us and of course we also have a 3 month time period to get the visa,get back to Spain and start with more documents over in Spain. 
I would like to know if anyone can help us please? 
I would appreciate if anyone did not send us messages regarding EU directives and EU laws....quite simply the Spanish Embassy will not listen to them..its there way or nothing. 
I have emails from the British Embassy and emails from Solvit and they all agree with me that they are wrong in what they say.
Many thanks for reading this and i hope someone can help us very soon


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

**** said:


> I am a British citizen.I am currently in the Ukraine now.I have recently married a Ukrainian girl.We have been together for 5 years and i have lived in Spain for the last 6 years.
> Having spent 3 weeks getting all the documents together we have now hit a major hurdle.The Spanish Embassy in Kiev have told us the marriage must be registered in the UK before we submit any documents with them.
> This is not on there website,it is not on any other website and it also clearly states on the British Embassy website that it is a matter of choice as to weather we register it in the UK or not.
> If we register it from the British Embassy in Kiev then they send it back to the UK and do NOT return it and yes of course the polite people at the Spanish Embassy want the original with an Apostille !!!!! and they want it registered before they can do anything with our documents.This situation makes no sense to us and of course we also have a 3 month time period to get the visa,get back to Spain and start with more documents over in Spain.
> ...


welcome to Spain - as I'm sure you know they do things their way or no way!!

I have have no idea what to suggest - did you get married in the Ukraine? If so, would you have to register the marriage there, or could you in fact go to the UK, register it directly in the UK & get the paperwork that way, or even register it here at the British Embassy in Spain, since you say you have been resident here for 6 years?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Is it not possible to get the British embassy in Kiev to talk to the Spanish embassy ?


----------



## Cago (Dec 15, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> welcome to Spain - as I'm sure you know they do things their way or no way!!
> 
> I have have no idea what to suggest - did you get married in the Ukraine? If so, would you have to register the marriage there, or could you in fact go to the UK, register it directly in the UK & get the paperwork that way, or even register it here at the British Embassy in Spain, since you say you have been resident here for 6 years?


Hello..thanks for your reply
I have lived and worked in Spain for 6 years now,i even work for a Spanish company in Spain so yes i am fully aware of the Spanish crazy system.To be honest i have never met such rude people in all my life that work at the Spanish embassy in Kiev,its very frustrating as you have to remain so calm !!!!!
Yes we did get married in the Ukraine,i am here now.What you dont understand is that there is not any legal obligation to register the certificate,it clearly states this on the British Embassy website,and if i were to go back to the UK i would only be able to deposit it.Then they would keep the original which i need to show to the Spanish Embassy in Kiev.It just makes no sense at all.Im thinking now they are just doing this because they know what they are asking me is just impossible and they do not want to issue the visa.But we are staying positive and have sent about 50 emails to various people etc...they may have had enough of me in the next few days and they might just give in ha ha !!!! i hope ......


----------



## Cago (Dec 15, 2011)

gus-lopez said:


> Is it not possible to get the British embassy in Kiev to talk to the Spanish embassy ?Thanks for your reply.We are working on that option but it seems that there is a written rule that these Embassies do not even discuss each others policies and rules let alone ring them up.I have written a clearly reply on the above thread..thanks again


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

**** said:


> Hello..thanks for your reply
> I have lived and worked in Spain for 6 years now,i even work for a Spanish company in Spain so yes i am fully aware of the Spanish crazy system.To be honest i have never met such rude people in all my life that work at the Spanish embassy in Kiev,its very frustrating as you have to remain so calm !!!!!
> Yes we did get married in the Ukraine,i am here now.What you dont understand is that there is not any legal obligation to register the certificate,it clearly states this on the British Embassy website,and if i were to go back to the UK i would only be able to deposit it.Then they would keep the original which i need to show to the Spanish Embassy in Kiev.It just makes no sense at all.Im thinking now they are just doing this because they know what they are asking me is just impossible and they do not want to issue the visa.But we are staying positive and have sent about 50 emails to various people etc...they may have had enough of me in the next few days and they might just give in ha ha !!!! i hope ......


oh I understand it's not a legal obligation - but if that's what they are insisting on you might just have to find a way to play the game their way! 

or maybe try what gus suggested


----------



## Cago (Dec 15, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> oh I understand it's not a legal obligation - but if that's what they are insisting on you might just have to find a way to play the game their way!
> 
> or maybe try what gus suggested


Playing there game is exactly what we are going to do now.After 48 hours on the computer and 60 emails later ..problem solved!!!!!
We have a Schengen visa for Poland so we can fly back together in January and apply for all the documents when we are home.Thanks for your time


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

hmm dont think ill bother getting married after reading this lol


----------

